# 27 years old TTC #2



## rdy4number2

Hello,

I am working on baby two. I have a little girl who is 8 now. I usually have a 28-32 day cycle. 

Desperate for a buddy!:cry:

rdy4number2


HEY GALS,

As of today I'm creating a bfp portion to this post. If you would like me to add your name to this list give me a pm or just say it in the thread. 

Rdy

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
harrybaby/kellyharrison- July 

pristock230- July

jodi_19

jess214

Iwantababybad

Snowangel187

rdy4number2*


----------



## pristock230

Hey rdy4number2 I am def looking for a buddy as I am ttc#2 as well! I am 28, my little one is almost 6. This is my first cycle TTC


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies! I am also ttc number two :) My daughter is now 20 months. We have been trying for 12 months now. I was just referred to an ob/gyn to begin looking into things.


----------



## pristock230

Welcome Jodi! I just started TTC #2. If you don't mind me asking how long did you TTC with your daughter?


----------



## jodi_19

We were really lucky and got pregnant our first cycle ttc last time around. I honestly thought we would get pregnant easily this time around too. My OH works away so we have only technically tried 10 cycles of the past 12. Hopefully it won't take too much longer!


----------



## pristock230

That is great, I got pregnant with our daughter the 1st cycle after a mc. I have been on BC for 4 years. AF is due Wednesday, I broke down and tested today but got a :bfn:


----------



## jodi_19

You're not out until she shows!!! Are you doing anything to aid in ttc (bbt, opks, etc)?


----------



## pristock230

jodi_19 said:


> You're not out until she shows!!! Are you doing anything to aid in ttc (bbt, opks, etc)?

not yet - I am charting my cycles now that I have come off BC but not doing anything else. I think that if I am not prego by August I will start to use opks. Just trying to let nature take its course right now. My DH would call me crazy if I started to do all that - he says that it shouldn't be planned! lol


----------



## kellyharrison

Hi guys, can I join your buddy group? I am 28yrs old and been with my husband for 9 years, married for 5 yrs and TTC#2 - my daughter is 29 months and I fell within my first cycle with her. 

We have been NTNP for 6 months (avoiding if possible because my DD is a xmas baby and we didnt want another festive birthday) 

We have BD this month, but I think was just after my ovulation window. So might be out for this month, but lets wait and see :) since we have committed to this I am very excited and very distracted with it all - supposed to be working right now!!! haha.


----------



## pristock230

Hi Kelly! Welcome! 

I am suppose to be working too - this is veru distracting! lol Good Luck


----------



## jodi_19

Pristock - My OH thought I was crazy at first. I'm have used or am using opks, charting, vitamins, checking CM and CP, sperm friendly lube and soft cups:wacko: Since it's been so long and we still aren't pregnant he's jumped right on board the crazy train :haha: He just bought me a clearblue fertility monitor to try and has said more than once maybe we should order more softcups. I'm pretty sure my doctor is going to think I'm nuts!!

Kelly - Welcome!! The more the merrier. Hopefully number two will catch quicker for you than it is for me!!


----------



## pristock230

Jodi - Have you gone to the doc to get testing done? That is great that your DH is involved, excited and on board. If I busted out a softcup after doing the deed my DH would tell me to get lost! lol


----------



## jodi_19

My family doctor just referred me to an ob/gyn. I have to go in and have blood work done some day this week and then just wait for a call to make an appointment. I'm not sure what they'll so, if anything. I did have an emergency section with my DD so I'm worried about possible scar tissue blocking fallopian tubes or causing implantation issues. I also seem to have a shorter than normal luteal phase (11days). I've read that taking vitamin b6 can help lengthen it so I've started taking a B50 complex.
I have 6 months of charts to take with me that show this so hopefully they will be able to try something!


----------



## kellyharrison

jodi_19, I hope they can help move things forward for you! Im sure they will. 

I dont know how it works here in the UK but because our medical service is free there are lots of strict rules around fertility support. I have friends that have been trying for years and if you already have a kiddy at home they make you try for longer. Mental torture I say!


----------



## pristock230

Free care? I wish we could get that in the US - but I understand that their are some difficulties with free care. I know my insurance here in the US will allow 15K for fertility treatments


----------



## jodi_19

We have free medical care here in Canada too, but it only covers fertility treatment to a certain extend. Visits to a specialist are free, testing for diagnostic purposes is free, but treatment generally isn't. A lap, hsg, ultrasounds and those types of things are covered. Fertility drugs, IUI, In virto are all out of pocket. My insurance also covers those things up to 15K.


----------



## pristock230

I'm out this month girls - AF got me last night!


----------



## kellyharrison

oh no pristock :( lot of cuddles xxx

how long you been TTC for?


----------



## pristock230

Thanks! This was actually my first cycle from coming off BC for 4 years - I knew it probably wouldn't happen that quick.


----------



## jodi_19

How is everyone? I'm back to CD 1 again. One step closer to ttc again!!


----------



## pristock230

Hey Jodi! I am on CD 5 - how was your weekend?


----------



## jodi_19

Our cycles are pretty close :)

My weekend was good. We went to visit a friend a few hours away. Trying to break up the time until OH gets home. Countdown is on until summer vacation now ( I'm a teacher!). Only a month left to go!!!


----------



## pristock230

congrats! Sometimes I wish I had a job like that but then I always think that when I go on vacation so will the rest of the world! lol!!! My daughter is starting K in September and is sooooo excited! she keeps asking me how many more days!


----------



## jodi_19

It is a great job, even with out the vacation time. There are bad days no doubt but the good definitely outweighs the bad!! Kids are always so excited about kindergarten, too bad that excitement doesn't last until grade 12 lol!!


----------



## kellyharrison

hey ladies - well.... like yourselves my AF arrived but 5 days earlier than I had expected ... so after rummaging through diaries trying to remember when my AF's have fallen - it turns out that I actually have a 25 day cycle so I completely got my OV days wrong on my first month and was about 6 days late doing the deed!

SO.... this month....

I had my AF on 23rd May and all the online calcs are saying im most fertile on Friday 3rd June, so tomorrow im gonna go and get some OPK's and see what they tell me. My AF stopped on saturday and yesterday and today my CM has returned so from last months lessons its sounding about right. 

Anyhoo.... hope you guys are ok - fingers crossed all this "learning" brings you another month closer to the BFP :)


----------



## jodi_19

Kelly - I would definitely use opks to know for sure. Calculators can be way off. Good luck!!


----------



## kellyharrison

right ladies, got the kits and going to test this afternoon to see what it says - oooh quite excited!


----------



## pristock230

Good Luck Kelly!


----------



## kellyharrison

OK, so having worked out that im now on a 25 day cycle, all the online guidance calculators say Friday 3rd June is my most fertile day. I took a OPK yesterday and the line was there but very faint. I am going to take another OPK test today and see what if its any darker...


----------



## pristock230

Let me know how it goes - I would like to use opk's starting in August if we aren't prego by then


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! I'd like to join with you guys if you don't mind. I am 27, been TTC #2 off and on for over a year. My sister-in-law found out she was pregnant and just had her baby beginning of May, we didn't want to steal her thunder, so now that shes had her baby we are more serious about timing, testing, charting etc. My cycles normally vary from 31-35 days. I normally get a positive opk CD 16 & 17 and have confirmed Ov CD 18 and 19. Today is CD 17 and got a pos opk. This is the only testing I've done this month because I've been on vaca up until yesterday. But am thankful I will be able to BD over the next few days.. And if it doesn't happen I will use my CBFM I just bought and temp to confirm ov etc. Anyways I noticed we were all almost the same age and our cycles are pretty close.. :)


----------



## pristock230

Snowangel! Welcome~of course you can join us - we all need all the support we can get!


----------



## rjm09

I notice alot of you ladies in this thread are all about the same age! I was beginning to think the members here were either over 35 or teens,lol! 

I'm 29, like most of you I do have a child already, he will be 2 in July.

This is our 2nd month TTC. We've always wanted 2, and only 2, but we knew we would want an age gap somewhat close. We wanted to be sure our 1st LO could walk, talk, and poop on his own,lol!

My "chart" is hanging on my wall. I know my cycles are always 26-27 days. When we ttc our first, we got the positive on our 3rd month trying. I didn't know then about O days being anything but the middle of your cycle, so we would only bd a couple days before estimated O. 

Last month we used the online fertility predictors, and still think we were off. This month we have just been going crazy :sex: , from the time AF left, til now.

Hoping to get our BFP this month, :dust: for those waiting for theirs too!

I think if the witch shows her ugly face this month i'll try temping and using an opk. Hoping i don't have to do that though :)


----------



## kellyharrison

Welcome ladies, yeah using the OPK's has let me feel a bit more in control and sure of what is going on. Got lots of watery CM today so deffo think its gonna be tomorrow or friday so lets hope I get lucky tonight hahaha :)


----------



## jodi_19

Welcome ladies! Still a few days to go here before O, not sure when to expect it after my crazy last cycle!


----------



## rdy4number2

Hey ladies! Wow. You have done a great job at keeping this thread alive. I had been away from this since I posted it.

I'm due to O in a few days. I sure hope it works out for me. I will I am going to the Dr. Tuesday. I wanna chat with her about my cycles getting farther apart and very light/short af's. I will let you know.

:hugs:

Rdy


----------



## rdy4number2

jodi_19 said:


> Welcome ladies! Still a few days to go here before O, not sure when to expect it after my crazy last cycle!

Sounds like we are in the same arena. If my cycle goes back to it's normal length, I'm due to O in a couple of days, but if not, who knows when I will lol

rdy


----------



## jodi_19

rdy4number2 - Yeah, it sure sounds like we are in the same type of situation. I'm starting to get some fertile signs, hoping to have a positive opk in the next day or two. OH is away working though so this cycle is a write off.


----------



## pristock230

Hey ladies, hope everyone is having a great weekend, I don't think we were lucky this month - on to July most likely!


----------



## jodi_19

Pristock230 - This cycle is a bust for me too. I'll be right there with you in July!!


----------



## snowangel187

I'm only a couple dpo so haven't had much of the 2ww anxiety yet.. I'm still hopeful, but I think i'm going to "take it easy" and try not to get too excited every cycle.. We shall see.. Easier said then done. ;)


----------



## rdy4number2

I'm still impatiently waiting on the big O for June. I'm drinking grapefruit juice by the gallon hoping to help cm.


----------



## pristock230

grapefruit juice? really?


----------



## kellyharrison

rdy4number2 - whats the deal with grapefruit juice? Thought I would pass on an update ladies... got a positive OPK on friday but my fella was away all weekend (RUBBISH) and the only chance we go to do anything was this morning...which I think was o+1 so lets hope the egg was still valid, if not then onto next month!

I thought I would post a pic of my OPK's for you... and had ovulation pains on 4th June at about 2pm which I think was the release of my egg... so the opk would have been positive for a surge on the friday (as shown in the pic).

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IBaiG6202fBpBtU-iRAl2hVx7A-VqjXDaeuo1l8sov8?feat=directlink


----------



## jodi_19

Kelly - Fingers crossed you caught the egg!! I just got my + opk too. Unfortunately OH is away working so I already knew we wouldn't be catching it this month. On to next cycle....


----------



## ASBO_ALI

i also conceived first cycle with my DS at the age of 33. Thinking it would be a breeze to create a 2nd baby we ploughed into it.... 17 months later we got a BFP!! And new baby due around same time as my DS (Christmas)!! Good luck. xx


----------



## snowangel187

rdy4number2 said:


> I'm still impatiently waiting on the big O for June. I'm drinking grapefruit juice by the gallon hoping to help cm.

Crap! Grapefruit juice,, I forgot it while grocery shopping today.. :haha:


----------



## rdy4number2

snowangel187 said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still impatiently waiting on the big O for June. I'm drinking grapefruit juice by the gallon hoping to help cm.
> 
> Crap! Grapefruit juice,, I forgot it while grocery shopping today.. :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe. I will send some your way!


----------



## rdy4number2

kellyharrison said:


> rdy4number2 - whats the deal with grapefruit juice? Thought I would pass on an update ladies... got a positive OPK on friday but my fella was away all weekend (RUBBISH) and the only chance we go to do anything was this morning...which I think was o+1 so lets hope the egg was still valid, if not then onto next month!
> 
> I thought I would post a pic of my OPK's for you... and had ovulation pains on 4th June at about 2pm which I think was the release of my egg... so the opk would have been positive for a surge on the friday (as shown in the pic).
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IBaiG6202fBpBtU-iRAl2hVx7A-VqjXDaeuo1l8sov8?feat=directlink

It's supposed to help you create ewcm. I don't make it as of yet..so I'm hoping it will get me in gear!


----------



## rdy4number2

pristock230 said:


> grapefruit juice? really?

I've been drinking a glass a day for a week now. Hoping it gives me that really fertile cm.


----------



## snowangel187

I'll be waiting.... ;)


----------



## pristock230

How is eveyone doing? Hope all is well


----------



## jodi_19

Everything is going great here. Saw the ob-gyn today and he scheduled a HSG for July 5th. Glad he was so proactive!!


----------



## rdy4number2

I saw my GP and she said since we have actively been trying and it has been 6 months with no baby to go ahead and get the ball rolling. She is sending me to an ob/gyn to see what is going on.

rdy


----------



## jodi_19

That's great news!! We'll be "knocked up" before you know it :)


----------



## jess214

Hi Ladies, Can I please join...I'm 27 yrs old and I have a 7 yr old girl, I've been TTC for 8 months! AF got me yesterday, I'm really bummed out:cry:


----------



## pristock230

hey Jess welcome! Sorry about AF, I am due next week and think I will be on to July!


----------



## jodi_19

Hi Jess! I hope you stay here is short and sweet! Did it take you long to conceive your first?


----------



## jess214

Thanks Ladies, My first was NTNP, I was young at the time and of course I thought that I couldn't get pregnant...but it was something like 6 months...After giving birth I had the paraguard IUD and had it removed on August of 2008' so I had it for about 5 years...Do you ladies think that the IUD affected me? That is constantly in the back of my head...


----------



## jodi_19

Jess - I don't know much about IUD's. The only birth control I've ever used is the pill and I haven't taken that in 5 years! I can tell you that it is totally normal to have things in the back of your mind though. You think every little thing is affecting your chances, it can make you a little crazy at times!


----------



## rdy4number2

jodi_19 said:


> That's great news!! We'll be "knocked up" before you know it :)

Jodi,

I hope you are right! I'm sure we will be. *grins* I'm still waiting for the clinic to call me back and let me know when my app. is. Don't you love how they don't get in a hurry about anything?lol.

rdy


----------



## rdy4number2

jess214 said:


> Thanks Ladies, My first was NTNP, I was young at the time and of course I thought that I couldn't get pregnant...but it was something like 6 months...After giving birth I had the paraguard IUD and had it removed on August of 2008' so I had it for about 5 years...Do you ladies think that the IUD affected me? That is constantly in the back of my head...

Jess,

Welcome to this thread! You sound a lot like me. I too got pregnant with my daughter young (who is now almost 9!). I also thought I "could not" get preggo. Anyway, I was having unprotected sex for around 3 months when I got preggie with her. Any way I had paraguard (copper) put in in 2005 and had it removed May 2010. I have been trying since December 2010. I honestly don't think the IUD would interfere with getting pregnant. I have researched it over and over and have found nothing negative tied to it. Now, I have heard a lot about mirena and miscarriages after it's removed. My mother had paraguard and had two more babies after it. Hope this helps! 

Did your IUD give you PID, perforation or any other infections? 

rdy


----------



## pristock230

Hey all, hope all is well! I took my big girl to her Kindergarten Orientation today, so sad my little baby is growing up! lol I know I need to get over it but my little baby will be going to Kindergarten in a few months!


----------



## mrsSch

Hi Girls, wondered if i could join u ? im 27 and have a 10yr old son. This will be my first cycle ttc #2.


----------



## jodi_19

Hi mrsSch! You are more than welcome to join! Best of luck, hope we can make the whole ttc journey a little easier.

pristock230 - It feels like I just blinked one day and my baby was no longer a baby. She's talking so much and acts like a "big girl". I cannot imagine how I will feel when she goes to kindergarten. I am a teacher though, and she will be going to the school I work in which will make it a little easier I guess!


----------



## rdy4number2

Hey Mrs. Sch! Welcome. Your name jumped out at me because the first 3 letters of my last name are also "Sch"! Good luck and welcome!

rdy


----------



## mrsSch

Thank you :hugs: 

lots of :dust: to everyone x


----------



## jess214

rdy4number2 said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies, My first was NTNP, I was young at the time and of course I thought that I couldn't get pregnant...but it was something like 6 months...After giving birth I had the paraguard IUD and had it removed on August of 2008' so I had it for about 5 years...Do you ladies think that the IUD affected me? That is constantly in the back of my head...
> 
> Jess,
> 
> Welcome to this thread! You sound a lot like me. I too got pregnant with my daughter young (who is now almost 9!). I also thought I "could not" get preggo. Anyway, I was having unprotected sex for around 3 months when I got preggie with her. Any way I had paraguard (copper) put in in 2005 and had it removed May 2010. I have been trying since December 2010. I honestly don't think the IUD would interfere with getting pregnant. I have researched it over and over and have found nothing negative tied to it. Now, I have heard a lot about mirena and miscarriages after it's removed. My mother had paraguard and had two more babies after it. Hope this helps!
> 
> Did your IUD give you PID, perforation or any other infections?
> 
> rdyClick to expand...

Wow, we do sound alike! My IUD was perfectly fine. I removed it because I thought I wanted to have kids at that time, but I backed out and decided to wait until November of 2010. Now I kinda wish I would have started earlier, I never thought it would take this long. :dohh: Are you TTC natrually?


----------



## pristock230

Hey Guys~ I was right, :witch: is here so on to July I go!


----------



## jess214

pristock230 said:


> Hey Guys~ I was right, :witch: is here so on to July I go!

Sorry :hugs: hopefully July is the lucky month! :dust: to all!


----------



## rdy4number2

jess214 said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies, My first was NTNP, I was young at the time and of course I thought that I couldn't get pregnant...but it was something like 6 months...After giving birth I had the paraguard IUD and had it removed on August of 2008' so I had it for about 5 years...Do you ladies think that the IUD affected me? That is constantly in the back of my head...
> 
> Jess,
> 
> Welcome to this thread! You sound a lot like me. I too got pregnant with my daughter young (who is now almost 9!). I also thought I "could not" get preggo. Anyway, I was having unprotected sex for around 3 months when I got preggie with her. Any way I had paraguard (copper) put in in 2005 and had it removed May 2010. I have been trying since December 2010. I honestly don't think the IUD would interfere with getting pregnant. I have researched it over and over and have found nothing negative tied to it. Now, I have heard a lot about mirena and miscarriages after it's removed. My mother had paraguard and had two more babies after it. Hope this helps!
> 
> Did your IUD give you PID, perforation or any other infections?
> 
> rdyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, we do sound alike! My IUD was perfectly fine. I removed it because I thought I wanted to have kids at that time, but I backed out and decided to wait until November of 2010. Now I kinda wish I would have started earlier, I never thought it would take this long. :dohh: Are you TTC natrually?Click to expand...

As of now I'm trying to conceive naturally. It's been 6 months and no baby. I am going to an ob/gyn July 6th. She is just gonna do some bloods to see if I'm in working order. heehhe

rdy


----------



## kellyharrison

Hi Ladies, did a test last night (I know should have bloody waited!!) and it was BFN and AF is due today so its just a waiting game now.... 

Tip for the future, never keep pregnancy tests in the house!


----------



## jess214

Hey Ladies, Really bummed out :nope: Just found out my sis-in-law is pregnant. I can't help but to be a little jealous. Seems like everyone is pregnant. My two older sister's are expecting, Niether where planning! One is 7 momnths and the other is 3 months, my two brothers wife's are pregnant, one is 8 months and the other just found out yesterday so she's about a month. My best friend is 8 months, and that's not counting the four women's in my husband's side of the family that are also expecting!:cry:


----------



## jess214

rdy4number2 said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies, My first was NTNP, I was young at the time and of course I thought that I couldn't get pregnant...but it was something like 6 months...After giving birth I had the paraguard IUD and had it removed on August of 2008' so I had it for about 5 years...Do you ladies think that the IUD affected me? That is constantly in the back of my head...
> 
> Jess,
> 
> Welcome to this thread! You sound a lot like me. I too got pregnant with my daughter young (who is now almost 9!). I also thought I "could not" get preggo. Anyway, I was having unprotected sex for around 3 months when I got preggie with her. Any way I had paraguard (copper) put in in 2005 and had it removed May 2010. I have been trying since December 2010. I honestly don't think the IUD would interfere with getting pregnant. I have researched it over and over and have found nothing negative tied to it. Now, I have heard a lot about mirena and miscarriages after it's removed. My mother had paraguard and had two more babies after it. Hope this helps!
> 
> Did your IUD give you PID, perforation or any other infections?
> 
> rdyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, we do sound alike! My IUD was perfectly fine. I removed it because I thought I wanted to have kids at that time, but I backed out and decided to wait until November of 2010. Now I kinda wish I would have started earlier, I never thought it would take this long. :dohh: Are you TTC natrually?Click to expand...
> 
> As of now I'm trying to conceive naturally. It's been 6 months and no baby. I am going to an ob/gyn July 6th. She is just gonna do some bloods to see if I'm in working order. heehhe
> 
> rdyClick to expand...

Wow that's cool that she's welling to check you with 6 months of TTC...Hope all goes well! :happydance: My ob/gyn is not doing anything until I reach the year mark.:growlmad:


----------



## jess214

kellyharrison said:


> Hi Ladies, did a test last night (I know should have bloody waited!!) and it was BFN and AF is due today so its just a waiting game now....
> 
> Tip for the future, never keep pregnancy tests in the house!

I agree with you! I stop buying them, I will only buy if I'm more than 2 days late.


----------



## snowangel187

jess214 said:


> Hey Ladies, Really bummed out :nope: Just found out my sis-in-law is pregnant. I can't help but to be a little jealous. Seems like everyone is pregnant. My two older sister's are expecting, Niether where planning! One is 7 momnths and the other is 3 months, my two brothers wife's are pregnant, one is 8 months and the other just found out yesterday so she's about a month. My best friend is 8 months, and that's not counting the four women's in my husband's side of the family that are also expecting!:cry:


You'll get your turn!! Keep your head up. :hugs:


----------



## kellyharrison

jess214 said:


> Hey Ladies, Really bummed out :nope: Just found out my sis-in-law is pregnant. I can't help but to be a little jealous. Seems like everyone is pregnant. My two older sister's are expecting, Niether where planning! One is 7 momnths and the other is 3 months, my two brothers wife's are pregnant, one is 8 months and the other just found out yesterday so she's about a month. My best friend is 8 months, and that's not counting the four women's in my husband's side of the family that are also expecting!:cry:

Jeeez mate - theres no "seems" about it, everybody IS pregnant in your world! Keep the faith hun, it WILL happen and your time will be here. I knwo what you mean though (big hugs) xx


----------



## kellyharrison

Hey snowangel - where are you in your cycle - did you get your AF yet!????


----------



## snowangel187

kellyharrison said:


> Hey snowangel - where are you in your cycle - did you get your AF yet!????

;) Not yet, CD 32 and not technically late til CD 35 (i range from 31-35)


----------



## jess214

kellyharrison said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, Really bummed out :nope: Just found out my sis-in-law is pregnant. I can't help but to be a little jealous. Seems like everyone is pregnant. My two older sister's are expecting, Niether where planning! One is 7 momnths and the other is 3 months, my two brothers wife's are pregnant, one is 8 months and the other just found out yesterday so she's about a month. My best friend is 8 months, and that's not counting the four women's in my husband's side of the family that are also expecting!:cry:
> 
> Jeeez mate - theres no "seems" about it, everybody IS pregnant in your world! Keep the faith hun, it WILL happen and your time will be here. I knwo what you mean though (big hugs) xxClick to expand...


Thanks for the support! :thumbup:


----------



## jess214

:dust:


snowangel187 said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, Really bummed out :nope: Just found out my sis-in-law is pregnant. I can't help but to be a little jealous. Seems like everyone is pregnant. My two older sister's are expecting, Niether where planning! One is 7 momnths and the other is 3 months, my two brothers wife's are pregnant, one is 8 months and the other just found out yesterday so she's about a month. My best friend is 8 months, and that's not counting the four women's in my husband's side of the family that are also expecting!:cry:
> 
> 
> You'll get your turn!! Keep your head up. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! Fx'd for you and loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## rdy4number2

jess214 said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies, My first was NTNP, I was young at the time and of course I thought that I couldn't get pregnant...but it was something like 6 months...After giving birth I had the paraguard IUD and had it removed on August of 2008' so I had it for about 5 years...Do you ladies think that the IUD affected me? That is constantly in the back of my head...
> 
> Jess,
> 
> Welcome to this thread! You sound a lot like me. I too got pregnant with my daughter young (who is now almost 9!). I also thought I "could not" get preggo. Anyway, I was having unprotected sex for around 3 months when I got preggie with her. Any way I had paraguard (copper) put in in 2005 and had it removed May 2010. I have been trying since December 2010. I honestly don't think the IUD would interfere with getting pregnant. I have researched it over and over and have found nothing negative tied to it. Now, I have heard a lot about mirena and miscarriages after it's removed. My mother had paraguard and had two more babies after it. Hope this helps!
> 
> Did your IUD give you PID, perforation or any other infections?
> 
> rdyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, we do sound alike! My IUD was perfectly fine. I removed it because I thought I wanted to have kids at that time, but I backed out and decided to wait until November of 2010. Now I kinda wish I would have started earlier, I never thought it would take this long. :dohh: Are you TTC natrually?Click to expand...
> 
> As of now I'm trying to conceive naturally. It's been 6 months and no baby. I am going to an ob/gyn July 6th. She is just gonna do some bloods to see if I'm in working order. heehhe
> 
> rdyClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that's cool that she's welling to check you with 6 months of TTC...Hope all goes well! :happydance: My ob/gyn is not doing anything until I reach the year mark.:growlmad:Click to expand...

I think she's checking me b/c my periods are weird. I have a period for like a day and half with tan blood and it's over.

rdy


----------



## rdy4number2

jess214 said:


> kellyharrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, Really bummed out :nope: Just found out my sis-in-law is pregnant. I can't help but to be a little jealous. Seems like everyone is pregnant. My two older sister's are expecting, Niether where planning! One is 7 momnths and the other is 3 months, my two brothers wife's are pregnant, one is 8 months and the other just found out yesterday so she's about a month. My best friend is 8 months, and that's not counting the four women's in my husband's side of the family that are also expecting!:cry:
> 
> Jeeez mate - theres no "seems" about it, everybody IS pregnant in your world! Keep the faith hun, it WILL happen and your time will be here. I knwo what you mean though (big hugs) xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Jess,

Eek. That is a lot of babies/pregnancies rubbin at you. It will be your turn. Think how excited you will be b/c you know it took so much effort to get it.


----------



## kellyharrison

hi ladies, AF arrived on saturday (2 days late) gutted - onto next month!


----------



## pristock230

kellyharrison said:


> hi ladies, AF arrived on saturday (2 days late) gutted - onto next month!


Sorry Kelly! I am on to the next cycle as well - my last 2 cycles AF has only lasted 3 days - It may be because I was on BC for so long but I'm not sure


----------



## rdy4number2

Ive been having symptoms like elevated basal temp, sore breasts, etc. Today I have a cough though and I'm wondering if that has caused the temp. issues....


----------



## snowangel187

rdy4number2 said:


> Ive been having symptoms like elevated basal temp, sore breasts, etc. Today I have a cough though and I'm wondering if that has caused the temp. issues....

Hard to say... some get cold like symptoms and then a BFP!! Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## rdy4number2

Snow angel, I so hope you are right! I would love to call up the ob/gyn app. and tell her she will be meeting with me for another reason than lack of fertility.

rdy


----------



## lolliplop84

:) Hello I'm 27 and trying for baby number 2, my 1st is now 8. OH and I found out we were expecting in March this year and I was over the moon (NTNP for 19 months) but sadly it was an ectopic pregnancy but, we were lucky in the sense we didn't need any medical intervention and both tubes are still there (keeping a positive mental attitude after our nightmare which could have been a lot worse). We were told we could try right away and so that is what we have been doing only with no luck, been charting temps, CM, OPK's and using a CBFM along with Concieve Plus. 3months on and things are looking a little odd to me so we went to my Docs, he sent me for blood tests which I have had taken today. I guess all I can now do is wait and go from the results on Friday or Monday (depends when the Doc will phone me)


----------



## pristock230

lolliplop84 said:


> :) Hello I'm 27 and trying for baby number 2, my 1st is now 8. OH and I found out we were expecting in March this year and I was over the moon (NTNP for 19 months) but sadly it was an ectopic pregnancy but, we were lucky in the sense we didn't need any medical intervention and both tubes are still there (keeping a positive mental attitude after our nightmare which could have been a lot worse). We were told we could try right away and so that is what we have been doing only with no luck, been charting temps, CM, OPK's and using a CBFM along with Concieve Plus. 3months on and things are looking a little odd to me so we went to my Docs, he sent me for blood tests which I have had taken today. I guess all I can now do is wait and go from the results on Friday or Monday (depends when the Doc will phone me)

Welcome! Sorry for your loss


----------



## lolliplop84

Hello and thank you too


----------



## jess214

Hey Ladies! Are any of you in the TTW or about to begin?


----------



## rdy4number2

I should be starting Friday. You?


----------



## jess214

I believe tomorrow. I didn't use any opk's or my ovacue this month. Just letting it be. The only thing I'm doing is checking my cm. It's been like egg whites since Sat night. But today it sort of inbetween eggwhites and lotionish...Sorry if to much info... Are you doing anything different this month?


----------



## lolliplop84

I'm in it now, either 6DPO or 11DPO, don't know for certain as all my charting has conflicted this month with my monitor, OPK's and BBT.


----------



## rdy4number2

I'm not doing anything different. I NEVER have ewcm. LUCKY. lol.


----------



## jess214

rdy4number2 said:


> I'm not doing anything different. I NEVER have ewcm. LUCKY. lol.

Really? I usually get it on CD 10ish, that is how I know if my period will be late. Last month I had a 28 day cycle, I ovulated late. This month I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating tonight into tomorrow. So I will be getting an early period. But I already feel I'm out, didn't do to much Bding. F'xed! :wacko: Can you tell when you're ovulating?


----------



## rdy4number2

jess214 said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything different. I NEVER have ewcm. LUCKY. lol.
> 
> Really? I usually get it on CD 10ish, that is how I know if my period will be late. Last month I had a 28 day cycle, I ovulated late. This month I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating tonight into tomorrow. So I will be getting an early period. But I already feel I'm out, didn't do to much Bding. F'xed! :wacko: Can you tell when you're ovulating?Click to expand...

I have been off of my birth control 6 months. 3 of those months I had mid cycle pain which I assume is ovulation. The other 3 months I didn't feel anything. I usually get positive opk's though. I have quit using them though the last couple of months. The EWCM would be so helpful in telling if I'm ready sigh.


----------



## mrsSch

hi girls, im 3DPO i think lol my cm is confusing ! i had ewcm the day before o and then yesterday alot of it ? last month i never got any ewcm :wacko:


----------



## snowangel187

mrsSch said:


> hi girls, im 3DPO i think lol my cm is confusing ! i had ewcm the day before o and then yesterday alot of it ? last month i never got any ewcm :wacko:

best to do the deed anytime you have ewcm, unless you've confirmed ov by temping it may not have happened when you think.. Good luck.


----------



## jess214

rdy4number2 said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything different. I NEVER have ewcm. LUCKY. lol.
> 
> Really? I usually get it on CD 10ish, that is how I know if my period will be late. Last month I had a 28 day cycle, I ovulated late. This month I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating tonight into tomorrow. So I will be getting an early period. But I already feel I'm out, didn't do to much Bding. F'xed! :wacko: Can you tell when you're ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been off of my birth control 6 months. 3 of those months I had mid cycle pain which I assume is ovulation. The other 3 months I didn't feel anything. I usually get positive opk's though. I have quit using them though the last couple of months. The EWCM would be so helpful in telling if I'm ready sigh.Click to expand...

I really hope that this all of our month!!! 
:dust::dust: to all!


----------



## pristock230

Hey guys - just a quick question - I was on BC for 4 years and came off in April - I wanted to call my doctor to come in but what do I say cause I have only been TTC since April


----------



## kellyharrison

Hi pristock, I was on BC for 10 years and fell in my first cycle with my daughter - as long as your ovulating then you have nothing to worry about. However you may want to get your husbands sperm count checked? DUnno?

If your keen to find out if there is anything wrong then say youve been trying for longer and they might see you.


----------



## kellyharrison

So im on 1DPO - wonder what will happen this month?? Dum DUM DDUUUUMMM!!


----------



## pristock230

Thanks Kelly - I think his sperm count is ok due to us having our daughter so quick. I am probably jumping the gun in asking to be seen so quick I just don't want to have to wait once that time comes


----------



## rdy4number2

Just a check, how long have you ladies been trying? I'm about at month 6. :(


----------



## pristock230

I stopped BC in April so my 1st real cycle was May - so only 2 months


----------



## jodi_19

Cycle 13 for us :(


----------



## rdy4number2

Jodi,

Is it just taking longer for you this time or is there an underlying reason? I was just curious. My daughter was an "accident" (a good one). So I don't know how fertile I am.

Rdy


----------



## jodi_19

As far as I know it's just taking us longer. We got preggo with our DD first try. I did have an emergency section so I'm having a hsg done on thw 19th to see if scar tissue has blocked my tubes.
My OH works away so ttc can be tricky. We have probably only had a good shot 10 of those 13 cycles. I'm ovulating tomorrow I think so wish me luck. Maybe I won;t need the hsg!


----------



## rdy4number2

jodi_19 said:


> As far as I know it's just taking us longer. We got preggo with our DD first try. I did have an emergency section so I'm having a hsg done on thw 19th to see if scar tissue has blocked my tubes.
> My OH works away so ttc can be tricky. We have probably only had a good shot 10 of those 13 cycles. I'm ovulating tomorrow I think so wish me luck. Maybe I won;t need the hsg!

Oh, my! Hopefully you will find out you don't need the hsg. That would be interesting to know about the c-section. Keep us posted!

As for me, I'm going to the gyn. July 6th. Getting close!


----------



## jodi_19

Good luck with your appointment rdy4number2!!! My ob-gyn was excellent and very proactive. I was afraid he would just shrug me off and tell me to try longer and then come back but he didn't. The first course of action is the hsg and then the results will decided where we go from there. If blocked, I'll need some sort of surgical procedure, a lap I guess. The could possibly unblock them during the hsg too, depending on how bad the blockage is. If they're clear he wants us to try for July and August (OH is home) and see what happens and if still nothing I go back to see him in Sept to decided where to go from there.
I think at least one tube is clear b/c I believe I had a chemical back in March. I got my second peak on my cbfm this am and have some ovulation pain so hopefully we will catch that egg before any medical intervention!


----------



## pristock230

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## kellyharrison

And you babes - hows it all going?


----------



## pristock230

AF is due Wednesday and I'm sure it will show up so I have already have my mind on next cycle - u?


----------



## jodi_19

Hey! How is everyone?

I'm currently 7 dpo. Chart seems kinda weird this cycle. I'm thinking bad weird, not good weird. My temps are kinda low. Can sleeping with a ceiling fan on affect them?
I don't have much in the way of symptoms. I did have some dull, aching cramps in my lower abdomen/pelvic area today. Not sure if its a good thing or a sign of impending AF> I don't usually get cramps until right before she shows but no sign of her yet.
I don't know when to expect AF. My last two cycle I only had a LP of 8 days. It is usually 11 days. I was taking a B complex both cycles so I'm assuming it was somehow that. Typical that something that should lengthen your LP would shorten mine! Just my luck. Anyway, I stopped it and am hoping my LP will return to normal. Assuming it does, AF is due Saturday, if not she's due the day after tomorrow.
Depending on which way it does, I may have to reschedule my HSG.....or if i'm lucky, cancel it all together!

Has anyone else tested yet? If not, when do you plan on it?


----------



## kellyharrison

AF due on Wednesday too - i'm a bit all over the place at the moment. Had a poorly chest and a cold for a few weeks which isn't shifting - haven't wanted to take any medication in my 2ww - so been taking tests to spot anything and I got a faint positive (but apparently the brand of test i used is notorious for false positives) so GOD KNOWS. :( 

Today I am very bloated, and had twinges and aches in the lower region, I have sore boobs too - but I occasionally get this for my AF - coudl be either!!! So confused.


----------



## jodi_19

Fx that the faint line is the beginning of a :bfp:!!!


----------



## pristock230

kellyharrison said:


> AF due on Wednesday too - i'm a bit all over the place at the moment. Had a poorly chest and a cold for a few weeks which isn't shifting - haven't wanted to take any medication in my 2ww - so been taking tests to spot anything and I got a faint positive (but apparently the brand of test i used is notorious for false positives) so GOD KNOWS. :(
> 
> Today I am very bloated, and had twinges and aches in the lower region, I have sore boobs too - but I occasionally get this for my AF - coudl be either!!! So confused.

I am really bloated too.....ahhhhhh! The pain of waiting! Good Luck - are you testing Wednesday morning?


----------



## pristock230

jodi_19 said:


> Fx that the faint line is the beginning of a :bfp:!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## rdy4number2

I think today is O day. Bloating and cramps. Either that or the 2 bd's yesterday.


----------



## harrybaby

(changed my id to harrybaby) I WAS going to test tomorrow morning but I think imgonna wait and see if my AF arrives as I have short cycles and it will only be 12dpo which is still really early and I don't want to waste anymore tests!


----------



## rdy4number2

harrybaby said:


> (changed my id to harrybaby) I WAS going to test tomorrow morning but I think imgonna wait and see if my AF arrives as I have short cycles and it will only be 12dpo which is still really early and I don't want to waste anymore tests!

Who did you used to be?


----------



## harrybaby

I was kellyharrison :0 but suddely dawned on me that I shodul be abit more discrete with my id unless someone I know comes on here!!!


----------



## rdy4number2

harrybaby said:


> I was kellyharrison :0 but suddely dawned on me that I shodul be abit more discrete with my id unless someone I know comes on here!!!

Oh, cool! I know that's how I am.


----------



## harrybaby

Hello my ladies, well I tested this morning and it was positive!! WOHOO!! Its not the strongest line but its deffo positive. Im very happy and wish you all the best in getting your BFPs!! I woudl say mine is a little SFP (small fat positive!) hahaha


----------



## rdy4number2

Hey girls,

I was thinking I could go into my very first message on this post and add all our names and announce or bfp's there. Does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## rdy4number2

harrybaby said:


> Hello my ladies, well I tested this morning and it was positive!! WOHOO!! Its not the strongest line but its deffo positive. Im very happy and wish you all the best in getting your BFPs!! I woudl say mine is a little SFP (small fat positive!) hahaha

Congrats harrybaby! I hope you have a great pregnancy and hope to see you soon in first tri!


----------



## harrybaby

Ive lost track whos preggas and whos not - great idea rdy4number2 :)


----------



## pristock230

harrybaby said:


> Hello my ladies, well I tested this morning and it was positive!! WOHOO!! Its not the strongest line but its deffo positive. Im very happy and wish you all the best in getting your BFPs!! I woudl say mine is a little SFP (small fat positive!) hahaha

Congrats!! YAY! Hope you stay on this thread and keep us updated


----------



## pristock230

rdy4number2 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I was thinking I could go into my very first message on this post and add all our names and announce or bfp's there. Does that sound like a good idea?

Great Idea!


----------



## harrybaby

pristock230 said:


> harrybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello my ladies, well I tested this morning and it was positive!! WOHOO!! Its not the strongest line but its deffo positive. Im very happy and wish you all the best in getting your BFPs!! I woudl say mine is a little SFP (small fat positive!) hahaha
> 
> Congrats!! YAY! Hope you stay on this thread and keep us updatedClick to expand...

Hey dont worry hun I wasnt planning on moving on just yet! Its still so early we havent got our heads round it all. However, im 15dpo today and threw up this morning!! Cant believe that, I also had to stop the car on the way to work and open the door coz I thought it was gonna happen again. Very suprised - maybe im poorly - surely cant be morning sickness already. This is very new to me because I never had any sickness or anythign with my daughter. Bleurgh, cant even think about food.....


----------



## rdy4number2

Hey Girls,

It's done. If I did not add you, and you would like added just give me a shout. harrybaby, would you like me to just put your new name or your new name/kellyharrison?

If you posted a long time ago, I just assumed you weren't on here anymore and didn't add you. If not the case, sorry. Just let me know and I would love to add you. If you are new to this thread, I would still love to add you.

We need support!! :)


----------



## harrybaby

hiya yeah put harrybaby/kellyharrison


----------



## rdy4number2

harrybaby said:


> hiya yeah put harrybaby/kellyharrison

It's done girlie!


----------



## jodi_19

Well ladies, it is on to cycle 14 for us. I have a HSG on Tuesday, hopefully we'll start getting some answers soon!


----------



## rdy4number2

jodi_19 said:


> Well ladies, it is on to cycle 14 for us. I have a HSG on Tuesday, hopefully we'll start getting some answers soon!

Jodi,

I have heard of several ladies getting pregnant after their hsg. I hope this is the case for you! Let us know how it goes. Best of luck! Hope it will give you answers and that baby!


----------



## pristock230

Good morning ladies - I got my :bfp: Saturday morning!


----------



## harrybaby

Woohoo!! Well done Pristock!! How do you feel!? SO chuffed for you and lets hope this is the start of all things BFP for our buddy group!!


----------



## pristock230

Thanks! I hope so - that would be great if we all got our :bfp: 's within a month of each other

I feel great so far - no symptoms as of yet - I go on Monday for blood work


----------



## pristock230

harrybaby said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harrybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello my ladies, well I tested this morning and it was positive!! WOHOO!! Its not the strongest line but its deffo positive. Im very happy and wish you all the best in getting your BFPs!! I woudl say mine is a little SFP (small fat positive!) hahaha
> 
> Congrats!! YAY! Hope you stay on this thread and keep us updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Hey dont worry hun I wasnt planning on moving on just yet! Its still so early we havent got our heads round it all. However, im 15dpo today and threw up this morning!! Cant believe that, I also had to stop the car on the way to work and open the door coz I thought it was gonna happen again. Very suprised - maybe im poorly - surely cant be morning sickness already. This is very new to me because I never had any sickness or anythign with my daughter. Bleurgh, cant even think about food.....Click to expand...

What is your EDD?


----------



## jess214

Congrats Pristock!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## harrybaby

pristock230 said:


> harrybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harrybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello my ladies, well I tested this morning and it was positive!! WOHOO!! Its not the strongest line but its deffo positive. Im very happy and wish you all the best in getting your BFPs!! I woudl say mine is a little SFP (small fat positive!) hahaha
> 
> Congrats!! YAY! Hope you stay on this thread and keep us updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Hey dont worry hun I wasnt planning on moving on just yet! Its still so early we havent got our heads round it all. However, im 15dpo today and threw up this morning!! Cant believe that, I also had to stop the car on the way to work and open the door coz I thought it was gonna happen again. Very suprised - maybe im poorly - surely cant be morning sickness already. This is very new to me because I never had any sickness or anythign with my daughter. Bleurgh, cant even think about food.....Click to expand...
> 
> What is your EDD?Click to expand...

Hi hun, my estimated due date is 28th March 2012 - SO excited !!


----------



## pristock230

Hi Kelly!

Wow that is great! Good Luck


----------



## rdy4number2

Pristock congrats! Did you do anything different this month? H&H 9 months. Don't forget us!

:flower:


----------



## pristock230

rdy4number2 said:


> Pristock congrats! Did you do anything different this month? H&H 9 months. Don't forget us!
> 
> :flower:

Thank you! no i didn't go anything different this month - I won't forget about you guys, don't worry! I hope you will be cheering me on!


----------



## harrybaby

Whens your due date Pristock? Hows everyone else doing? Anybody back in the 2ww? xx


----------



## pristock230

harrybaby said:


> Whens your due date Pristock? Hows everyone else doing? Anybody back in the 2ww? xx

one site says 3/20 and another 3/21 - I am going to the doc Monday for blood work and all that good stuff. I am just sticking with 3/21 for now until they tell me otherwise


----------



## jess214

Congrats Harrybaby! Rub some that baby dust over here...:happydance:


----------



## rdy4number2

jess214 said:


> Congrats Harrybaby! Rub some that baby dust over here...:happydance:

Agreed!:flower:


----------



## pristock230

hope all is well with everyone - I went for blood work today so I should hear results tomorrow to get the ball rolling!! WOO HOO


----------



## harrybaby

oooh let us know how you get on babes - I have my appointment on Monday but I dont think we take blood samples here in the UK - is it bad I cant remember from my first time round??


----------



## pristock230

harrybaby said:


> oooh let us know how you get on babes - I have my appointment on Monday but I dont think we take blood samples here in the UK - is it bad I cant remember from my first time round??

all went well - I have my first appointment when I will be exactly 8 weeks! Not sure if they will do an ultrasound though - we hope so :)


----------



## pristock230

Hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## harrybaby

Yeah where has everyone gone?


----------



## pristock230

harrybaby said:


> Yeah where has everyone gone?

I know I was thinking the same thing!

Hope all is well with you Harry! How are you feeling?


----------



## snowangel187

Im here still waiting...trying.. lol waiting for FF to confirm ov. Hoping to get preggers this month or next cause if not it'll interfere with travel plaans next year so i might have to take a few months off.. 

How are y'all doing?


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies! I am going to test in the am, assuming AF doesn't show by then. I can't tell either way to be honest, don't "feel" pregnant though. Been testing with IC's the last couple of days but not getting any lines.


----------



## jodi_19

Oh, and tomorrows test will be a FRER. OH leaves to return to work in the afternoon for a few weeks so we decided to test before he leaves. FF has my test day as tomorrow anyway!


----------



## pristock230

Good Luck, sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## rdy4number2

Still trying. In the tww right now. :flower:


----------



## pristock230

rdy4number2 said:


> Still trying. In the tww right now. :flower:

Good Luck


----------



## pristock230

rdy4number2 - any Luck or are you still waiting?


----------



## rdy4number2

pristock230 said:


> rdy4number2 - any Luck or are you still waiting?

No luck yet. How is your pregnancy goin? How far are you now? I will put it on here as soon as I get that bfp. I will be so excited!


----------



## snowangel187

Still waiting for a :bfp: here too........... :cry:


----------



## pristock230

things are going well - I go for my 12 week appointment tomorrow - very tired though. I am taking a nap almost everyday and I NEVER nap.


----------



## rdy4number2

pristock230 said:


> things are going well - I go for my 12 week appointment tomorrow - very tired though. I am taking a nap almost everyday and I NEVER nap.

Awww. I know that part is hard. 12 weeks. How exciting! Did you throw up much?


----------



## rdy4number2

snowangel187 said:


> Still waiting for a :bfp: here too........... :cry:


I hear ya Angel. How long have you been at it?


----------



## pristock230

Not as much as I did with my daughter but I can't say I didn't have any too bad it was just usually on the weekends when I wanted to go out and do things!!! This time my nails and hair are growing faster and I have more achne, really annoying


----------



## snowangel187

rdy4number2 said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for a :bfp: here too........... :cry:
> 
> 
> I hear ya Angel. How long have you been at it?Click to expand...

Off and on for over a year. Maybe 4-6 cycles with a chance. My sister in law got pregnant with her first so we kinda stopped so we didn't make her share her time. She had her baby a few months ago so now we are getting a little more serious! ;). 

I just had all the ov cramping and a positive opk but temps don't seem to show ov so I think it's delayed this month which is a little frustrating. 

:flower:


----------



## snowangel187

pristock230 said:


> things are going well - I go for my 12 week appointment tomorrow - very tired though. I am taking a nap almost everyday and I NEVER nap.

Sleep early in pregnancy is a woman's best friend. :rofl: I use to take a couple hour nap and go to bed before 8pm. :rofl:


----------



## pristock230

How are you ladies doing? anymore BFP's? I am pulling for ya!


----------



## rdy4number2

pristock230 said:


> How are you ladies doing? anymore BFP's? I am pulling for ya!

Not yet for me. I'm in my 2 week wait. How are you? Feeling ok?


----------



## Iwantababybad

Hi ladys im new to this and looking for friends who are trying to concieve. I usually have 41 day cycles so i hate the long waiting time to O. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## pristock230

rdy4number2 said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies doing? anymore BFP's? I am pulling for ya!
> 
> Not yet for me. I'm in my 2 week wait. How are you? Feeling ok?Click to expand...

Feeling good - in that in between stage so people who don't know me just kinda stare cause I am chunky!


----------



## rdy4number2

Iwantababybad said:


> Hi ladys im new to this and looking for friends who are trying to concieve. I usually have 41 day cycles so i hate the long waiting time to O. anyone else have this problem?

Welcome! Yes! I o on cycle day 17 or 20. It really just depends. When do you o?


----------



## rdy4number2

pristock230 said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies doing? anymore BFP's? I am pulling for ya!
> 
> Not yet for me. I'm in my 2 week wait. How are you? Feeling ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling good - in that in between stage so people who don't know me just kinda stare cause I am chunky!Click to expand...

LOL. I"m sure that belly will pop out soon! :)


----------



## pristock230

Any good news ladies?


----------



## pristock230

hey ladies! No updates! I am pulling for you!


----------



## rdy4number2

pristock230 said:


> hey ladies! No updates! I am pulling for you!

Hey Pristock! No good news for me yet. I'm going to a second gyn. Wednesday for a second opinion. Hopefully, I will get some answers. I'm closing in on a year soon.

rdy


----------



## pristock230

rdy4number2 said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! No updates! I am pulling for you!
> 
> Hey Pristock! No good news for me yet. I'm going to a second gyn. Wednesday for a second opinion. Hopefully, I will get some answers. I'm closing in on a year soon.
> 
> rdyClick to expand...

Good Luck - Keep us posted!


----------



## pristock230

any good news ladies, I am still pulling for ya!!!!


----------



## rdy4number2

pristock230 said:


> any good news ladies, I am still pulling for ya!!!!

Wow! You are half way done! I was just diagnosed with PCOS and I'm not taking metformin. I hope to get my BFP real soon!!!


----------



## pristock230

keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## harrybaby

Hi Ladies, was just checking in to see if we had any new updates. Im keeping everything crossed for you all to get your BFP's, alot of my friends at the moment are still TTC and are either just falling, or in their 2 week waits. So ive been helping them along and keeping their spirits up - it can get so disheartening. Both my best friends, lost their pregnancies - its been VERY emotionally challenging!

On the positive side, one close friend just got her BFP after 15 months of TTC, with no meds or anything ... shows to not give up hope!!


----------



## rdy4number2

harrybaby said:


> Hi Ladies, was just checking in to see if we had any new updates. Im keeping everything crossed for you all to get your BFP's, alot of my friends at the moment are still TTC and are either just falling, or in their 2 week waits. So ive been helping them along and keeping their spirits up - it can get so disheartening. Both my best friends, lost their pregnancies - its been VERY emotionally challenging!
> 
> On the positive side, one close friend just got her BFP after 15 months of TTC, with no meds or anything ... shows to not give up hope!!

So true! Im on my 11th month. I feel good knowing i do have a problem and a plan now. The post i did earlier should say im now on metformin not im not on metformin lol. So happy for ur friend that has had to wait and sorry those whove lost...


----------

